# Blue Crayfish ( lobster) and betta



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

I have seen Blue Crayfish at Petco lately I want to put on with my betta they don't attack any of the other fish at Petco so I'm assuming its ok to keep it with my betta since it mostly star ontop and the crayfish stays on bottom. Anyone have any suggestions or answers?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How big is the Crayfish? If it's a dwarf (full grown around 1.5" [excluding claws]), from what I've read you'd be okay. Google Dwarf Cajun Crayfish and you'll find lots of information and photos showing the difference between the dwarf and "regular" Crayfish.


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

The blue crayfish (lobster) are about 2" and ones about 1 1/2" they only have blue crayfish but instead I might get ghost shrimp but the crayfish will go better with the tank set up


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Blue crayfish are known to injure and kill fish. Maybe you have not seen it happen at Petco, but I really would not recommend keeping them with your betta. Most likely, a blue crayfish will see your betta as a snack.


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

If it doesn't work I'm just gonna buy a bowl and keep it in it if it doesn't work out


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

How much space do these guys need? I once looked into it and I seem to remember thinking that even if they were compatible, even a bigger Betta tank would be too small.

They're pretty new at the pet stores around me, but if it'd work, I might actually consider getting one of them instead of a Betta for my new 10gal if it'd fit.

No offense to Bettas, they're amazing, but it might be fun to try something new.


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a Fluval chi 5 gallon and my betta stays on top mostly so I think he will have enough room in mine if its too much butt definitely enough in urs😂


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

One's going to need bigger than a bowl or a five gallon. Most people suggest a 20 to 30 gallon tank. Also, they are escape artists, so you need a sturdy lid with no gaps or openings. They are opportunistic predators and will attack fish that are small enough to be considered dinner eventually. Unless you have a betta with short fins, his fins will just make it easy to pick him off. Bettas do not just stay at the top. They are curious fish and like to explore. Mine pick around in the gravel sometimes. One snap from a crayfish's claws and your betta could be finished. Only larger or fast moving fish really have a chance.

Some sites on blue crayfish care:
http://www.bluecrayfish.com/bcf-faq.html
http://aquariumlore.blogspot.com/2008/10/blue-lobster-blue-crayfish.html?m=1
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/crayfish/electricblue.php


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 what Fenghuan said. 

Only true Dwarf Cajuns can live with a Betta; they're tiny, slow and peaceful. The others will rip your Betta to shreds; not something I would want to chance. Are the ones at the pet store full grown or babies?


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a lid cuz my old one jumped out but if my betta lays down he does on his leaf bed or fake plants an my betta just doesn't like the bottom when I get him to go down there he swims right back up he hates the bottom but if it doesn't work the lobster will just stay in a bowl


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

Idk they are just labeled "Blue Lobsters" 
An then facts and water type


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

And my betta is 2 inches long and 1 1/2 inches wide


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

The "blue lobsters" Petco sell are _Procambarus alleni_. They can get to 7 or 8 inches long.


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

When it gets too big someone we know will put it in their pond 
😊


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I see... Well, best of luck to you then. I personally wouldn't risk my bettas that way, but if you want to try it, keep an eye on them.


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm gonna watch them for like the first 2. Or 3 hours


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I sincerely hope it doesn't happen but you'll likely wake up some morning with a dead Betta and a fat and happy crayfish. Watching for the first two or three hours won't help. My friend's crayfish always attacked when the lights were off.

Like Fenghuan said, I wouldn't risk my Bettas like that. But, whatever floats your boat. Good luck.

Forgot to ask: Do your water parameters fit crayfish needs? I've read they're pretty sensitive.


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

YeS the water does I might not get one and just go with ghost shrimp but we will ask the clerk and all does he try to hurt the other fish and is it ok


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

And I'll be putting tiny elastic bands on its claws every 5 days to keep it from hitting the fish


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Fenghuang said:


> One's going to need bigger than a bowl or a five gallon. Most people suggest a 20 to 30 gallon tank. Also, they are escape artists, so you need a sturdy lid with no gaps or openings. They are opportunistic predators and will attack fish that are small enough to be considered dinner eventually. Unless you have a betta with short fins, his fins will just make it easy to pick him off. Bettas do not just stay at the top. They are curious fish and like to explore. Mine pick around in the gravel sometimes. One snap from a crayfish's claws and your betta could be finished. Only larger or fast moving fish really have a chance.
> 
> Some sites on blue crayfish care:
> http://www.bluecrayfish.com/bcf-faq.html
> ...


Agreed on all counts. I had kept crayfish for many years - I am so glad to hear someone say they need 20-30 gallons. Many people say 10 gallons, but I doubt that they've ever kept one, let alone had a full grown one. In my experience they need a 29 gallon, because it provides adequate length, as well as height to prevent escapes. I kept my crays with a variety of barb species, and top water fish without predation. Anything that rests at night near the bottom will wind up a meal. They hunt best at night.

I also have kept the dwarf crayfish with a betta, and I agree that the betta is completely safe. HOWEVER, the crayfish are not completely safe from the betta. With my first attempt, I did not provide the crayfish with adequate hiding spots, and the betta picked them off. By adequate, I mean small enough for the cray to get in, but not the betta. Crayfish can get themselves in to some small spaces, and it's important that they have them, especially for when they molt. Even the big, bad Alleni and destructor crays are vulnerable after they've shed their shell - that's really important for EVERY crayfish.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

xxPebbles The Bettaxx said:


> And I'll be putting tiny elastic bands on its claws every 5 days to keep it from hitting the fish


If you have to modify the animal in order to keep it, you should not keep it....
Crayfish use their claws for more than just catching prey. That's a terrible thing to do.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

I am going to put elastic bands around its claws so it can't hurt the betta and ill replace them every 4 to 5 days so they don't break


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

Where can I get Dwarf Crayfish?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

xxPebbles The Bettaxx said:


> I am going to put elastic bands around its claws so it can't hurt the betta and ill replace them every 4 to 5 days so they don't break


It's extremely hypocritical of you, and selfish. The crayfish ought to be afforded the same quality of life as your precious betta.

Dwarf crays are readily available on aquabid.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

